# My 3 Diamonds & Ruby Red Spilo



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

THE P ON THE RIGHT IN THE DIVIDED TANK IS THE ONE FOR SALE


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

ruby red is gorgeous !!

jeeeez no ones snagged this rhom up ?!

if it wasnt for my red i would buy him


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

nice collection, do you have more pics of the big diamond? is it active?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Beautiful fish dump.


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

nice fish


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

nice fish


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

Nice Ps!!! How big is the RRS? Looks pretty big.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice fish


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Great, healthy looking fish!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice collection Dump Truck!...








...thanks for sharing!..


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Da said:


> Nice collection Dump Truck!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What? Man you short changed dump.


----------



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

jp80911 said:


> nice collection, do you have more pics of the big diamond? is it active?


I do have more pics in my past posts... It is active and not shy at all.... It uses all 75 gallons in its tank.... Im working on finding a deal on a 125 so he can have 2 more feet


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

BRUNER247 said:


> Nice collection Dump Truck!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What? Man you short changed dump.
[/quote]








..I already told him his fish rocked on other threads!...


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

lol


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

piranha-freak101 said:


> ruby red is gorgeous !!
> 
> jeeeez no ones snagged this rhom up ?!
> 
> if it wasnt for my red i would buy him


That rhom was available for months before you bought that... solo red. Waste of tank space IMO.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Da said:


> Nice collection Dump Truck!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What? Man you short changed dump.
[/quote]








..I already told him his fish rocked on other threads!...








[/quote]
I know I just giving ya a hard time. Just used to seeing they ROCK.lol.


----------



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

welsher7 said:


> Nice Ps!!! How big is the RRS? Looks pretty big.


3 - 4 inches


----------

